# Tinder User, 69, Who Identifies As A 49-year-old Asks Court To Change His Age



## LushLox (Nov 8, 2018)

A single pensioner has launched a legal battle to change his age so he can go back to work and meet more women on Tinder.

Emile Ratelband, 69, wants to be recognised as a 49-year-old because he feels 20 years younger, but his application was refused by his local authority.

He argues that if transgender people are legally allowed to change sex, he should be allowed to give himself a new birth date because doctors told him he has the body of a 45-year-old.

The entrepreneur and self-help guru, from the Netherlands, is suing his local authority after they refused the amend his age on official documents.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/tinder-user-asks-court-change-13548546

——————————————————————————————-
He might identify as a 49 year old but he sure don’t look it!


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 8, 2018)

Lmao.

I'm willing to split the difference with him. He could be a 59 yr old white man. Lol.

I didnt know Tinder had age verifications. How come he can't just lie about his age?


----------



## awhyley (Nov 8, 2018)

Guess it's rough out here, trying to keep up with the whippersnappers when you're almost 70.  Why is going back to work an issue if he's an entrepreneur?


----------



## GetHappy2014 (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh Lawd! What next?


----------



## Transformer (Nov 8, 2018)

I like it.  Let me know if he's successful.

Second thoughts.....Naw.....it would delay my Social Security Benefits.


----------



## LushLox (Nov 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I'm willing to split the difference with him. He could be a 59 yr old white man. Lol.
> 
> I didnt know Tinder had age verifications. *How come he can't just lie about his age?*



Exactly why be so extra, just lie about it like most folks on tinder lol.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 8, 2018)

I have officially seen it all.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 8, 2018)

Trans age lol.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2018)

Is this a dig against the trans gender movement? I don’t see anyone paying money to pursue this legally otherwise.


----------



## nysister (Nov 8, 2018)

If he wins. I'm changing my age to 30. Seriously.
I'm not asking for 20 years just mumble
mumble.

This will be impossible in the future, they'll be an online footprint that will outline your whole real age.


----------



## nysister (Nov 8, 2018)

awhyley said:


> Guess it's rough out here, trying to keep up with the whippersnappers when you're almost 70.  Why is going back to work an issue if he's an entrepreneur?



If he works to get contracts age would matter, but all they would have to do is see him, he really wouldn't be hiding anything. 

Well at least now more eligible ladies can see him, of course they now know his real age as well!


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 8, 2018)

awhyley said:


> Guess it's rough out here, trying to keep up with the whippersnappers when you're almost 70.  *Why is going back to work an issue if he's an entrepreneur*?



Exactly. He can shave off his years of experience. Instead of saying 40+, he can say 20 years and call it a day. Lol.


----------



## Sarabellam (Nov 8, 2018)

awhyley said:


> Guess it's rough out here, trying to keep up with the whippersnappers when you're almost 70.  Why is going back to work an issue if he's an entrepreneur?



I think this publicity stunt is how he is currently planning to make money. 

Once his 15 minutes are over he’ll have to go back to work.

As a cis-age cis-gender woman I support him in wasting everyone’s time... At least he isn’t yelling slurs in the street.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2018)

awhyley said:


> Guess it's rough out here, trying to keep up with the *whippersnappers* when you're almost 70.  Why is going back to work an issue if he's an entrepreneur?



  at 'whippersnappers'      and this photo:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2018)

BTW:   What's "Tinder"?   I've never heard of that.


----------



## cinnespice (Nov 8, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> BTW:   What's "Tinder"?   I've never heard of that.


Online dating site
He should have just lied like everyone else but it would have come out sooner or later.


----------



## nysister (Nov 8, 2018)

Right! I miss the days when this was the "worse" news of the hour.



Sarabellam said:


> I think this publicity stunt is how he is currently planning to make money.
> 
> Once his 15 minutes are over he’ll have to go back to work.
> 
> As a cis-age cis-gender woman I support him in wasting everyone’s time... At least he isn’t yelling slurs in the street.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is tooooo funny!!  I know transgenderism is a serious topic and means a lot to many, but he has a point about where do we draw the line?  I mean I remember reading about some shady mess where a guy claimed he just happened to "feel like a woman" at the moment he entered the women's bathroom while looking like a whole entire man and the all out moustached boy racing track in a girls' competition.

If they can... then ...

Then there's the thread with the transracial people 


so why not transage 

I am sorry I just can't stop ...  I just needed a good laugh


BTW he absolutely could pass for 49.  I've seen white guys this age looking just like this guy.  If he dyed his hair, it would help him look younger.  I don't think I would peg him automatically as 70 years old.

ETA:  I absolutely do expect a 49 year old to look younger than that...but some...esp if they spent a lot of time outdoor, in the sun, etc.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 8, 2018)

Seriously if this is going to be a thing, I am going to lay out my strategy for my new transwealthy life.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2018)

cinnespice said:


> Online dating site
> He should have just lied like everyone else but it would have come out sooner or later.


Thanks @cinnespice


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Seriously if this is going to be a thing, I am going to lay out my strategy for my new *transwealthy* life.



Love this..."TransWealthy"


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 8, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I'm willing to split the difference with him. He could be a 59 yr old white man. Lol.
> 
> I didnt know Tinder had age verifications. How come he can't just lie about his age?




Right?  Just put the younger age that about 80% of the men do online anyway.  No need to go to court for it and waste tax payers dollars.


----------



## Transformer (Nov 8, 2018)

lavaflow99 said:


> Right?  Just put the younger age that about 80% of the men do online anyway.  No need to go to court for it and waste tax payers dollars.



But I say the same for Transgender folks....just dress as you would like.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Nov 8, 2018)

^^^^^Yaaass!!!!! Let's start a transwealthy movement!!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2018)

GetHappy2014 said:


> Oh Lawd! What next?


I always said when you don't draw the line, anything becomes possible. Then some gasp and thought I disliked Trans people when I was like, "Okay then you're really a lady trapped in a man's body. SO can others be a butterfly trapped in a human body? What about a black person trapped in a white body? And some argued that would never happen but then guess what? It did. And so I asked in  a thread about this and other things.  Where does it stop? Is any of it considered mental illness? Soon Trans people will want to fight or do athletics with non trans (for instance a transwoman fighting a woman in the ring). Again people argued that wouldn't happen  .  And again I asked, where do we draw the line? How can you say one thing is okay for reality (when it isn't reality) and another thing is not. If gender is binary then why can't other things considered in that manner too? Won't they be?  Can't everyone argue any reality that they want? What if a little girl wants to be a unicorn will she be allowed to become one officially? Will her mom get her a horn installed in her head via plastic surgery to make her feel better about being a unicorn?

And on and on I guess I went. So now we have people who feel like they're another age and wanting to change it. I realize as man (and woman) we want to defy reality and create our own (and defy God because there's science now to replace him  and so on to some)...but come on. Eventually nothing will be defined if everyone refuses to be boxed. Some argued why does that matter? Well it matters when papa, or the woman equivalent moves her age back 20 or 30 years (and looks it maybe because she's black  ) and some dude thinks she's fertile but she's not because though she feels 35, she's really 60. But hey her new birth certificate says 35 because a judge allowed it and it isn't hurting anyone. And meanwhile this dude is 49 and marries some 30 something year old and gives her an autistic kid (because the older you are the higher chance) and of course she better not dare get upset with this as she has to accept him for who he is, even if the age he presented is incorrect because it only matters what he sees himself as versus reality. And instead of giving her a choice, she has to yield to the choices of the new world (and rules) which will never draw a line.  And the same thing when a guy gets in the ring, or a transwoman with a woman (I'm not sayin cis) and fights her (which happens) and she  loses for the first time because she was fighting a_ man_ but you can't say that because that man is now feeling like he's a woman so he_ must be_. Because reality no longer matters.

 I was more amused by this and looking at it like you look at something through a microscope trying to understand these new "ideas" other than anything but at the same time even if it is amusing to see what we're allowing in order to_ be politically correct and not judge others_, the decisions we make will shape our world and future.  We can and will be what we want but it may be to the detriment of others and we will be in positions where we feel that choices are taken from us. Kinda like how kids are now being told at school that they have to say yes to anyone who asks them to the dance, and trans people are saying that others are transphobic if they won't date them (thus taking away any preference they may have).


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2018)

lavaflow99 said:


> Right?  Just put the younger age that about 80% of the men do online anyway.  No need to go to court for it and waste tax payers dollars.


But he wants to fool people or rather have others join in his delusions by making them permanent so that he can be considered by the women he wants. That matters more than reality  , and if trans people are moving to have their birth certificates changed, why can't he? That's his argument and he actually has a point. Just like that white woman who wants to be black and so on. We laugh at one but approve the other. It's all the same thing really: someone who feels like something they're not wanting others to acknowledge it publicly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2018)

nysister said:


> If he wins. I'm changing my age to 30. Seriously.
> I'm not asking for 20 years just mumble
> mumble.
> 
> This will be impossible in the future, they'll be an online footprint that will outline your whole real age.


Nah, they'll have to erase it. The new info will have to be updated to reflect it. They can easily go to the major sites (that holds addresses and info about a person) and tell them the info is incorrect, show their birth certificate and that information will have to be updated.


----------



## tolly (Nov 11, 2018)

its funny, hilarious and i actually laughed out, then reflected a bit and it seems the world is going crazy. I too refuse to call myself or any woman cis- we are women, the trans can use the appropriate prefix.


----------



## dicapr (Nov 11, 2018)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I always said when you don't draw the line, anything becomes possible. Then some gasp and thought I disliked Trans people when I was like, "Okay then you're really a lady trapped in a man's body. SO can others be a butterfly trapped in a human body? What about a black person trapped in a white body? And some argued that would never happen but then guess what? It did. And so I asked in  a thread about this and other things.  Where does it stop? Is any of it considered mental illness? Soon Trans people will want to fight or do athletics with non trans (for instance a trans man fighting a trans woman in the ring). Again people argued that wouldn't happen  .  And again I asked, where do we draw the line? How can you say one thing is okay for reality (when it isn't reality) and another thing is not. If gender is binary then why can't other things considered in that manner too? Won't they be?  Can't everyone argue any reality that they want? What if a little girl wants to be a unicorn will she be allowed to become one officially? Will her mom get her a horn installed in her head via plastic surgery to make her feel better about being a unicorn?
> 
> And on and on I guess I went. So now we have people who feel like they're another age and wanting to change it. I realize as man (and woman) we want to defy reality and create our own (and defy God because there's science now to replace him  and so on to some)...but come on. Eventually nothing will be defined if everyone refuses to be boxed. Some argued why does that matter? Well it matters when papa, or the woman equivalent moves her age back 20 or 30 years (and looks it maybe because she's black  ) and some dude thinks she's fertile but she's not because though she feels 35, she's really 60. But hey her new birth certificate says 35 because a judge allowed it and it isn't hurting anyone. And meanwhile this dude is 49 and marries some 30 something year old and gives her an autistic kid (because the older you are the higher chance) and of course she better not dare get upset with this as she has to accept him for who he is, even if the age he presented is incorrect because it only matters what he sees himself as versus reality. And instead of giving her a choice, she has to yield to the choices of the new world (and rules) which will never draw a line.  And the same thing when a guy gets in the ring, or a transwoman with a woman (I'm not sayin cis) and fights her (which happens) and she  loses for the first time because she was fighting a_ man_ but you can't say that because that man is now feeling like he's a woman so he_ must be_. Because reality no longer matters.
> 
> I was more amused by this and looking at it like you look at something through a microscope trying to understand these new "ideas" other than anything but at the same time even if it is amusing to see what we're allowing in order to_ be politically correct and not judge others_, the decisions we make will shape our world and future.  We can and will be what we want but it may be to the detriment of others and we will be in positions where we feel that choices are taken from us. Kinda like how kids are now being told at school that they have to say yes to anyone who asks them to the dance, and trans people are saying that others are transphobic if they won't date them (thus taking away any preference they may have).



Just wanted to point out increased chance of autism is linked to increase in the man’s age more than it is to the woman’s age. Older men procreating isn’t without risk even though we as a society like to focus on women.


----------



## nysister (Nov 11, 2018)

Perhaps, but that takes a lot of work and something is always forgotten.

It's impossible to erase everything digitally...brave new world!


I can't wait to see all of these octogenarians claim they're 50. lol



luckiestdestiny said:


> Nah, they'll have to erase it. The new info will have to be updated to reflect it. They can easily go to the major sites (that holds addresses and info about a person) and tell them the info is incorrect, show their birth certificate and that information will have to be updated.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 11, 2018)

Ok. My mom just told me about this.
She lives in the Netherlands, and says its hard for men and women to get full time work over there after the age of 50 especially because of insurance purposes....so that's  why he chose the age of 49 or so.
I understand That argument, and hope he wins on that basis... if he wants to work longer, let him.

Now, I didn't know about the Tinder part...and he definitely doesn't look 49...
My mom swore he looked good and well preserved


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2018)

dicapr said:


> Just wanted to point out increased chance of autism is linked to increase in the man’s age more than it is to the woman’s age. Older men procreating isn’t without risk even though we as a society like to focus on women.


Oh I know. I agree.  I always mention that statistic which paints men in that light when some smug guy mentioned women's ages (when I used to work for a matchmaker) so they would know that aging is not to anyone's advantage procreation wise (it is when it comes to things like patience, possibly finances, wisdom [for the right person lol] etc, but hey they are just mentioning the negatives  as an excuse for dating super young). That's why I mentioned autism in reference to the dude who changes his ages versus the woman.  And mentioned the woman in reference to just simply procreating because our eggs do have time limits (if not frozen).  But it was early a.m so  maybe I didn't articulate it correctly.


----------



## nysister (Nov 11, 2018)

I could see the reasoning (somewhat) with regard to pension payouts, but did she explain how insurance tied into not hiring people over 50?



metro_qt said:


> Ok. My mom just told me about this.
> She lives in the Netherlands, and says its hard for men and women to get full time work over there after the age of 50 especially because of insurance purposes....so that's  why he chose the age of 49 or so.
> I understand That argument, and hope he wins on that basis... if he wants to work longer, let him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2018)

If being 50 is problematic then why not shoot for much younger like 40? Even with a new age there’s gonna be a birthday every year and he’ll be back at square one in a year.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 11, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If being 50 is problematic then why not shoot for much is younger like 40? Even with a new age there’s gonna be a birthday every year and he’ll be back at square one in a year.



This is why I think it's 99  percent for dating and 1 percent for maybe picking up a few hours for the next year (of work). He's ready to retire if  he's near 70.  Perhaps he has money stashed away because it would be really short term thinking otherwise as he'll age out in a year. I'm going to hope in this case that with age comes wisdom and in this case he's thinking about what men think about: women.  My ex had this theory that men do everything for women (I have to clarify because of society men who are born men with testosterone, that are interested in women).  He talks about men being engineered to do everything for women, even those who don't want to marry, all their efforts go to impressing women one way or another including 1) accumulating assets : houses, cars, money, clothes, grooming, etc.

 They may not go the extra step to think about how to _keep _us (hence the pick up artist guy's success versus books about emotional intelligence   )  but they are motivated by how to acquire us into their life for whatever their purpose. This is why men who are married are more successful, make more money, and live longer because they are motivated by _us_.  And I can see that theory as mostly true.  Maybe he wants to just chill, but with a super young lady who thinks he's nearing 50.   Because again this is all biologically motivated and men see youth as an asset (the woman's).  The younger he can say he is, he can go for even younger women (as some women will go up to two decades dating wise, especially after hitting 30. At least that's what I found when I worked for a successful matchmaker). So he wants to have a woman think he's in his late 40s to increase the women who will find him attractive.   Or rather he wants this new woman (or women) to sees his_ new reality_ which has been legally approved to say 50, so he's not lying to her  because he_ feels_ that age anyways.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Nov 12, 2018)

He appeared for an interview on the Victoria Derbyshire show on BBC today.

Very entertaining.

If you can watch it on Iplayer, please do so.

I want to comment more, but I'm at work at present. I'm bookmarking to comment later.

ETA

I finally found the clip on YT!

He didn't have a good interview at all. He was put with a transgendered woman who as very much used to hearing an entitled man having a good whine when he didn't get his own way. In less than 10 minutes he was dismissed. Disdainfully.

Very entertaining.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 12, 2018)

He may feel 49 but his body really isn't young anymore.  He's delusional if he thinks he looks it as well.

You might be 90 and feel 60 but no way you have 30 more years like you did at 60.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Nov 19, 2018)

Sorry, I couldn't embed it in the previous post.


----------



## nysister (Nov 19, 2018)

The transgender woman didn't have anything to stand on. If you can ignore chromosomes I don't see why you can't ignore a date if you body works the same as someone older/younger. If they're going to dismiss him they can dismiss others.

Either we embrace facts and well proved science or not.

Side note: British talk shows are always handled interestingly imo.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 27, 2018)

nysister said:


> The transgender woman didn't have anything to stand on. If you can ignore chromosomes I don't see why you can't ignore a date if you body works the same as someone older/younger. If they're going to dismiss him they can dismiss others.
> 
> Either we embrace facts and well proved science or not.
> 
> Side note: British talk shows are always handled interestingly imo.



I thought the same thing. Either we dismiss and ignore anything because people feel the need to be xyz, or we uphold reality and let them know that this is a mental issue. We can have sympathy for them, but of course let them know that we will not shift reality to accommodate the ever changing realities of various people (transgender, transrace, transage, transunicorn).  We have to pick a side and stick to it. Either it's a free for all, or not. We can't side eye other people's choices while allowing a small segment free reign to create their world as they see fit (in this case transgender).

And she kept going back to research and that they had 50 years (or so) of research backing them. Research has to start somewhere. There was a point where there was very little, if any research on being transgender and those people were asking that they be considered as X (whatever) gender instead of the gender of their birth...would she say that their feelings were not important because it wasn't backed by research? I was waiting for him to point that out. And if so, then that means that only research is allowed to give a person permission to do this.  So maybe in 50 years, after someone starts to research transage, then would they now have permission to do the same thing?

Challenging reality in general is questionable and is allowed as the laws change (and lobbying occurs in order to challenge and change the narrative). The only reason that this is accepted as reality now is because of the backing of lgbt and the pressure of lobbyists to legitimize the transgender movement so much so, that a respected doctor from John Hopskins (and his legacy at the hospital) was dismantled along with an apology to keep up with the times. Not because research has changed, but because the "pressure" to go along with this new found reality has grown stronger.  If the same type of pressure was applied to ageism all of a sudden everyone would argue down others who went against it, and there would be huge back lash as well as calling people short sighted for objecting to the obvious: that by  creating our own reality, we challenge the reality of those around us thus affecting their lives as well as ours in many subtle and obvious ways.


----------



## lesedi (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm sorry but if everyone can change everything about themselves, then why are Trans people in their feelings about this? 
I support him wholeheartedly


----------

